# stock recovery on boot?



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

im runing cwm touch and whenever i flash something and try to reboot it warns me that my rom may flash the stock recovery. And it asks if i would like to fix. Anything i should know about this? im running synergy. ive been saying just go back and boot without any fix... Is that ok?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 29, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> im runing cwm touch and whenever i flash something and try to reboot it warns me that my rom may flash the stock recovery. And it asks if i would like to fix. Anything i should know about this? im running synergy. ive been saying just go back and boot without any fix... Is that ok?


thus has happened to me too. I just let it flash stock recovery and reboot. Then I went into ezrecovery and re flashed CWM. This seemed to happen to me when I used 6.0.1.0.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

But for me it doesn't actually flash anything?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

